# vBulletin 3.7.0 to be released next week...



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 22, 2008)

Stable 3.7.0 Next Week - vBulletin Community Forum

When this comes out next week I'm going to install it on the beta site and make sure everything runs fine. This is a pretty major upgrade to the board software with several new features.


----------

